# Converting fixed base to plunge base.



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi folks, I currently have a fixed base router that I use for my router table. I'm not in a big hurry to get the plunge base router yet but would at least like to know of some accessory or plans to make one. I'm just waiting until I can afford to get the _Porter-Cable _ combo kit. In the mean time, anyone know of some type of plans or accessory to make a fixed base router into a plunge base? I seen the accessory in one of the books I have but don't know where to get one. Later...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

depending on the brand of router you have, a plunge base may already exist as an accessory. I have seen the individual bases for various types of routers on Ebay.

I did a quick search, and did not find anyone with plunge base plans.
hope this helps,


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Go to the manufacturer of your router's web page and see what they have to offer for it.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

kp91 said:


> depending on the brand of router you have, a plunge base may already exist as an accessory. I have seen the individual bases for various types of routers on Ebay.
> 
> I did a quick search, and did not find anyone with plunge base plans.
> hope this helps,


Yeah, I did a search too and didn't find any either. But that's okay, no biggy. I was just thinking about it. I'm not in need of a plunge router yet but would still like to have one. Thanks kp91!


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

ejant said:


> Go to the manufacturer of your router's web page and see what they have to offer for it.


Nope, they don't have any! But thanks though! Just a thought!


----------

